# Diver license easy way



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

Well had many stories on this.

There is a place called infinity services at Marina Mall they have many services and a counter for the traffic department, below Paris Gallery. (8 Am to 1 PM)

Translated German DL, Copy of Visa and passport copy

They did not asked for original documents or company letter (but still I would recommend to take all originals and letters)

AED 200 and 15 minutes in and out and I had my UAE license.

They asked for PO box and mobile number that's all. She took a picture on site and there was no need for eye test 

I asked as I was curious as I have other DL like form Qatar and other countries I lived - they all require more documents, like eye test or even pass another test, they might even take the DL to replace it. (not so with the German DL)


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

if you go to murror you will have to do an eye test, have always done an eye test, at least now a proper one, when i first got my dl here 16 years ago it was just read the letter E and say which way it was pointing etc. the uae authorities here should take off you your foreign licence for exchange but that doesnt happen... but still makes it not valid for use in uk if you are not resident etc.


----------

